# The New Hoyts and Fingers



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*I agree!*

Nothing to get excited about. What is the deflex on the one finger style bow? I will keep my Protec and Montega.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

shadowhunter said:


> Nothing to get excited about. What is the deflex on the one finger style bow? I will keep my Protec and Montega.


Shadowhunter...The Vantage Ltd. is the Vantage Pro riser, with XT-3000 limbs..The same riser as the Vantage X8, and X7, but with a machined integral grip, as opposed to the side plates, or slip-on wooden grip of the Vantage X series bows....There really isnt any Deflex in the Vantage risers...Closer to a slightly reflexed riser design....The longer riser/limbs make for a longer A-T-A, and higher brace height of approx. 8"....The ProTec, and Pro Elites will have approx. 41" A-T-A, and 5/8" to 3/4" MORE brace height, with the same limbs, (XT-3000) than the Vantage risers, due to the deflex design...I owned a Vantage Pro last summer, and I believe the Pro Elite with 3000 limbs that I own now to be more forgiving....At least for shooting Fingers...I have owned 2 Pro Elites, and 2 Ultra Elites, and the Ultra Elite with XT 3000 limbs was a good shooting Finger bow...But, I'm a lousy shot, and I need all the help that a neutral, or deflexed riser can give Me....I'm also wondering if Mathews will disregard the Finger shooters this year, I've been told that Mathews is dropping the Apex from Their line-up for 2010...And maybe the Conquest as well....Take care........Jim


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

personally speaking , from yesteryear Hoyts , I have always shot the ultra risered bows better than the pro risered bows , absolutely loved the Ultra Elites , with that said my current X 8s and Vantage Elite maybe as good of finger bows ( for me ) as I have ever shot ( tho the vantage elite is set up for release ) .......... a bow that I see in the line up that " REALLY " has my attention is the Contender series , with the 3000 limbs they come in at a little over 41"s ATA , which I understand for the knuckle draggers mite be a little shorter than they prefer , but for guys my size in that 28 - 29 : DL range , man , I just gotta believe this could be a really , really good bow ...... thing that I do find a little amusing tho ....... take a hard look at the Hoyts of today , and look back 2 - 3 yrs to the Bowtech line ups , there are distinct simliarities , not saying they are the same , or that Bowtech is as good as Hoyt , just that some of BTs ideas are showing up elsewhere today , beyond parrallel limb configurations , yoked limb pockets


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

> look back 2 - 3 yrs to the Bowtech line ups , there are distinct simliarities


From a finger shooters point of view, that may be no bad thing. The 2005/6 and 2007/8 Constitutions are fine finger bows, it is the Binary cam that people either like or dislike. As Bowtech offer less and less to the finger shooters, it is nice that Hoyt still consider us to be customers worth having.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Kinda like a bit of wood on the riser rather than a machined integral grip. I'll be keeping my 2002 ProTec for a while. It looks good and I shoot it well. No sense "messin' with success".

Tom


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I was wondering about the Contender bows too. In the catalog they look very similar to the Vantage series with a different limb socket. Does anyone have a sense of how they're different?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

AKRuss said:


> I was wondering about the Contender bows too. In the catalog they look very similar to the Vantage series with a different limb socket. Does anyone have a sense of how they're different?[/QUOTE.......A.K. Russ....The Contender is an In-Between, almost neutral riser, like a Pro Elite and Ultra Elite combined, or for a better explanation, pretty much the same reflex/deflex proportions as the 38 Pro riser, but lengthened , and a few different cut-outs in the riser....It makes sense to me that Hoyt would combine the Ultra Elite, and the Pro Elite, make it a neutral riser, and bring out a new bow based off the new riser.....I'm TOTALLY NOT digging the forked riser design, though....I think that it looks cheesy, and cheap....The new limb pockets might be tighter, and lighter, but they look cheaply made and cheesy as well...From a protection standpoint, the full limb pocket seems better to Me, also...The two bows in Hoyt's 2010 line up that I like, are the Alphaburner, (for release shooting), and the Vantage Elite from last year's line up....BUT..That being said, I havent shot any of them yet!...L.O.L....I have 3 Finger bows now, and the Pro Elite with XT-3000 limbs suits me fine for now...I'd LOVE to have a Vantage Elite, but I'm positive that I wont shoot it much, if any better, than the Pro Elite, and the price is considerable....I'm thinking that if I want another Finger bow, that I'd just as soon get another used Mathews "Apex", or maybe save my pennies and look for a used Barnsdale, maybe with Wedel cams......Not gonna rule out another Katera XL, either....Time will tell....Take care.....Jim


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Jim, I can sort of see the neutral riser part but it looks like the limbs have the same semi-parallel angle as the Vantage. Do you know if this is the case?


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

hey harperman,did you have any clearance issues with the arrow exiting the shoot thru on the pro-elite?i think im getting some contact on the riser-thanks mike


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

mike hogan said:


> hey harperman,did you have any clearance issues with the arrow exiting the shoot thru on the pro-elite?i think im getting some contact on the riser-thanks mike


....Hello, Mike!.....Nope, no clearance issues with the Ultra Elite, or the Pro Elites....I use a Golden Key double blade rest, set the side pressure blade centered up with the Berger hole, and adjust nock point height from there....I set centershot slightly left, and tune from there...I'm shooting PSE Carbonforce Radial X-Weave arrows, 400 spine, approx. 28", with factory inserts, and either 85, or 100 grain field tips...I've had no trouble getting a good tune out of this set-up, and the shoot through riser of the Hoyt Elite series bows is very large, so arrow/fletch clearance hasnt been a problem...Hope that this helps...Take care......Jim


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

what poundage do you shoot?thanks jim


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

AKRuss said:


> Jim, I can sort of see the neutral riser part but it looks like the limbs have the same semi-parallel angle as the Vantage. Do you know if this is the case?


Russ , talked with Hoyt today , the young lady I talked with didnt know what the limb pocket angles were between the 2 bows, but that they were almost identical , the Contender riser was closer to neutral flex than is the Vantage along with being a shorter riser , really didnt get any info that you couldnt get just looking at the pics ...... she did say that the limb pocket tolerance on the Contender series was the tightest that Hoyt has ever produced , if a person ordered one , she thought camo or blackout would take about 25 working days to get , anodized = longer


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

ia, interesting. I'll have to take a look at the Contender bows - maybe if I can get to Vegas this winter. I really like my 2008 X8 Vantage but can't decide if I like it more or less than my 2007 UltraElite with XT3500 limbs. 

Mike, I delayed getting an UltraElite because I was worred about riser conact. I purchased a 2007 UE new with C2 cams and 3500 limbs and shoot440 spined ACCs with a Cavalier True Flyte rest with no problems at all. The only thing I don't like about Hoyt's Elite bows is having to thread the arrow through the sight window. Even after having the bow for a few years, I'm still smacking the scope the anything else that can possibly get in the way. My kid just knocked the level out of my scope last weekend. It is very smooth, quiet and accurate - hard to argue with that.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

mike hogan said:


> what poundage do you shoot?thanks jim


.......Mike, I shoot all of my bows in the 59#-63# range...My Pro Elite that I'm shooting now is approx. 62#, with C-2 cams....Jim


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

AKRuss said:


> ia, interesting. I'll have to take a look at the Contender bows - maybe if I can get to Vegas this winter. I really like my 2008 X8 Vantage but can't decide if I like it more or less than my 2007 UltraElite with XT3500 limbs.
> 
> Mike, I delayed getting an UltraElite because I was worred about riser conact. I purchased a 2007 UE new with C2 cams and 3500 limbs and shoot440 spined ACCs with a Cavalier True Flyte rest with no problems at all. The only thing I don't like about Hoyt's Elite bows is having to thread the arrow through the sight window. Even after having the bow for a few years, I'm still smacking the scope the anything else that can possibly get in the way. My kid just knocked the level out of my scope last weekend. It is very smooth, quiet and accurate - hard to argue with that.


....AKRuss...'Ya gotta love them C-2 cams!...Jim


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

AKRuss said:


> Jim, I can sort of see the neutral riser part but it looks like the limbs have the same semi-parallel angle as the Vantage. Do you know if this is the case?


....Russ...Not sure, but the limb angles look the same to me in the pics, but I would assume that the limb pockets might be a tad bit steeper on the Contender, the Vantage risers need a bit shallower angle, due to the length of the riser, and to get the effect of the semi-parallel limb ...I'd take a WAG and say that the limb pocket angles of the Contender are the same, or within a degree or two of the 38 Pro....Tell You what, You buy one, send it here, and I'll take it apart, and check it out on a C.M.M. machine..Just to be sure of all the specs, of course, L.O.L....I'll put it back together, tune it, and shoot it for 6 months or so, and then let 'ya know how I like it!....L.O.L....After 3-D season is over this coming fall, I'll send it back to 'Ya!...Jim


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

hoyt 7-37. any comments on this one for a 26''draw finger shooter at 35# for 3d. (max 30yds):decision:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

minnie3 said:


> hoyt 7-37. any comments on this one for a 26''draw finger shooter at 35# for 3d. (max 30yds):decision:


......Minnie.....I'm sure that someone else will disagree, and that's O.K., but I'd say that a Seven 37 would make You a dandy Fingers bow at 26"...I shot mine at 28", and even though I sold it, it wasnt because it didnt shoot well...The last time I shot 5 Spot league, was with that bow, and my last score was in the mid 280's, I think??...I just wanted to get something different....At 35# draw weight, make sure to have the black, 65% let-off draw length modules...Well, unless Your cams are silver!!.L.O.L....Give that 737 a try, I think that You will like it...if that 737 is tuned properly, and well matched arrows, You will be surprised at how well it shoots, and how quick it is for a 26" draw length....Good Luck!......Jim


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Slightly off topic, but only a little.

I saw a couple of the 2010 Hoyts today. YUP! my dealer in the UK already has some in stock.

I have to say that the standard of fit and finish is flawless, I mean perfect! I put a Maxxis next to a brand new Sentinel (and bear in mind I'm a BIG Bowtech fan), the Sentinel looked cheap and extremely poorly finished by comparison.

Although a little short in every dimension for me, the Maxxis has an excellent grip, draws up well and has a rock solid back wall. The way the limbs flex is also very nicely designed.

Boy have Hoyt stolen the march on their competitors, the phrase, 'pants round the ankles' comes to mind.

So, what's my next bow? I hear you ask, well, a NOS 08 Constitution actually, which they found in stock while tiding up. I wish I found things like that when I tidy up my workshop! All I find are HUGE spiders!


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't see what all the fuss is about.

Contender 41" nonparallel
Contender elit 41" nonparallel
Vantage pro 41" nonparallel
Vantage elite 41" nonparallel
*Vantage LIMITED 45" nonparallel w/ ACCUWHEEL*

five models good for finger shooting and one that is expressly for fingershootin. Just like years previous.

I lament the loss of a 36" parallel bow with the passing of the Katera XL, I love that bow along with the trykon and vectrix XL's, but there is now 3 35"ers to choose from this year, which are the natural evolvement of what the XL's were in the lineup. Don't know but I suspect at around that 36" mark things start to get a little close for comfort on string angle. I smell a carbon matrix blackout in my signature.


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a 02/03 ProTec with LX Pro limbs (47"). Best finger bow I have ever owned. Haven't shot it much lately because I have been bitten by the traditional bug. I have sold all my other compounds but this one. Not sure if I should hang on to it or not.


----------

